# Masticator, Leeds June 2008



## ultrix (Jun 11, 2008)

This evening, Awwrisp and I, took a trip through the Meanwood culverts. The trip was arranged at very short notice. This has been something I've wanted to do for ages, since our house overlooks the Meanwood Beck.
Our trip took about a hour and a half. We only saw 2 rats on our trip, I expected to see more. I took very few underground photographs, as I only had a compact camera and no tripod.





































The outflow, from across the river





And finally the arty shot;





If you're thinking of doing the culverts, now is a good time. The water level is very low and the sewer bunnies have gone on holiday.
My thanks to Awwrisp for his company


----------



## phill.d (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice one Ultrix. Glad you finally got this one done 
regarding the rats then yes it's fine if you only have a head light or torch with out a powerful beam. If you have a rat phobia then DO NOT switch the million candle on. There all over the place :icon_evil
Were there no major blockages down there? We haven't had torrential down pours for a while so I guess it's pretty free running at this time?


----------



## ultrix (Jun 12, 2008)

phill.d said:


> Nice one Ultrix. Glad you finally got this one done
> regarding the rats then yes it's fine if you only have a head light or torch with out a powerful beam. If you have a rat phobia then DO NOT switch the million candle on. There all over the place :icon_evil
> Were there no major blockages down there? We haven't had torrential down pours for a while so I guess it's pretty free running at this time?



Ther were no major blockages, except for one pile of rubbish. this was in the last section at the point where the culvert splits into 2 sections before the outfall. As you said, we've had no rain for a while and the water was very low. We were both wearing waders, but could have managed in wellies, except for moving from the outfall onto the river bank.


----------



## KingElvis (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice work mate...I f**king hate rats so no chance of getting me down that one


----------



## Bunk3r (Jun 12, 2008)

Love it down there, the variety of styles in the culverts as more and more of it got built on over the years is class.

I see the graffiti by that outfall has changed again, the style looks like it may be the same painters (TPN crew) they did a lot of the stuff in yorkshire chemicals.

Heres my picture of what it looked like in August last year:




as you can see people had scrawled all over it, back in May when it was first done it looked like this: (picture is the 'artists' own)




so much to see down there!

sometimes theres rats down there other times there isn’t, on my visit the only ones we saw were just before the last culvert (ie the last open section just before town), when my brother went last he only saw a couple.


----------



## sqwasher (Jun 12, 2008)

Good report & pics. Always looks interesting down here.


----------



## U_E_D (Jun 12, 2008)

Sixk graff pano Bunk3r!


----------



## BrickMan (Jun 12, 2008)

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1055/530511867_e5e9681705_o.jpg

I know this is no graf appreciation forum, but that *is* stunning


----------



## Bunk3r (Jun 12, 2008)

U_E_D said:


> Sixk graff pano Bunk3r!


glad you like it. just to make sure all is clear i didnt take the panoramic photo (thats what i meant by "picture is the 'artists' own") i didnt do the graffiti either lol.


----------



## awwrisp (Jun 13, 2008)

Heres a few from me. This was my first culvert and i found it very interesting. I had a really good evening, a big thanks to ultrix for taking me.
































Theres a couple more on flickr if any one wants to have a look then click


----------



## Jumper (Aug 17, 2008)

*Meanwood sewers*

Hi peeps, im wanting to photograph the graffiti there, wheres the best place to park?? also the nearest pub wood be handy so i can find it on the satnav!

Cheers


----------



## ultrix (Aug 17, 2008)

Jumper said:


> Hi peeps, im wanting to photograph the graffiti there, wheres the best place to park?? also the nearest pub wood be handy so i can find it on the satnav!
> 
> Cheers



Park on Buslingthorpe Lane. There are some student flats at the junction of Buslingthorpe lane and Meanwood road and we parked in the car park which is next to the beck and 100 (or so) yards from the first culvert. The Primrose pub is also at the junction of Buslingthorpe lane and Meanwood road.


----------

